# Reggie's stance on Microsoft and Sony



## gamefan5 (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vToX4dJ-oTQ&feature=channel_video_title

I am REALLY hesitating on posting this, 'cause I can see some reactions from lots of you. But I wanna know what's your opinion on this.
Please use construtive critisism, opinionns, etc.. No trollish comments or flaming. Be civilized.

DISCUSS.


----------



## Click This (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't like the way he says my, my, my.
Whatever happened to 'we'?

EDIT: My, not I. Stupid me.


----------



## Another World (Feb 29, 2012)

start watching at 2:00.

he keeps saying "my, my, my". I'm pretty sure Nintendo isn't "his" to do with as he pleases. 

its fine if he feels "he" is making the technology, its sony and microsoft who perfect it.

-another world


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Feb 29, 2012)

As the techology advances, there's bound to be at least some inspiration from the original deviation. Sometimes it may be a bit too similar (TENGEN's Tetris and Nintendo's Tetris on the NES and the following lawsuit) but anyway. Nintendo's been around for quite some time, so it's expected that the newer companies will take a bit of note from them and try to use what they have seen from Nintendo to bring something new(ish) to the table.

As far as his air of ownership of the company, pretty sure he didn't mean he was the puppetmaster of the show. Sort of how a Staples employee would reffer to Staples products as "his" products when he talks about it with his family or such. He probably should've said "our", but whatever floats Reggie's boat.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 1, 2012)

I think you guys are probably looking too much into the my stuff. I don't think he meant it was just talking without thinking. I'm pretty sure he know's he's not running the whole show.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear Reggie...

1. The first handheld with a touchscreen was Tiger's Game.Com, *not *the DS.
2. Nintendo didn't use "joysticks" first, you probably meant *Analog Sticks*.


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear Microsoft and Sony...

Don't copy Nintendo and casualise your consoles please lads

love 

emigre


----------



## Valwin (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dear Reggie...
> 
> 1. The first handheld with an LCD and a touchscreen was Tiger's Game.Com, *not *the DS.
> 2. Nintendo didn't use "joysticks" first, you probably meant *Analog Sticks*.




in what part does he say that LCD thing i cant seem to find it


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe Nintendo needs a new CEO...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Reggie...
> ...


Please don't pretend you're more of an idiot then you actually are, he's refering to the DS which is a system with LCD screens and a touchscreen over one of them. I clearly specified LCD+touchscreen as a condition because you can actually use a touch-sensitive film without even having a screen underneath as means of input, making it practically a touchpad but still.

If it bothers you so much, I can remove the LCD part, I'm still going to be right and Reggie will still be wrong.

Nintendo copied from Tiger Electronics in Reggie's terms, suck it up.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...




all i hear is touchscreen on a handheld gaming device  

not   LCD on  a handheld  gaming device

why are you trying to to make stuff up ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> all i hear is touchscreen on a handheld gaming device not   LCD on  a handheld  gaming device why are you trying to to make stuff up ?


The first handheld (gaming device, as you could actually go even deeper into the subject and get results that are older) with a touchscreen was the Game.Com, not a Nintendo product. It's not hard to understand, it's a historical fact, stop being butt-hurt.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > all i hear is touchscreen on a handheld gaming device not   LCD on  a handheld  gaming device why are you trying to to make stuff up ?
> ...



i am not i am just pointing out that you made a mistake and that reggi never say LCD no need to get upset

if it was the first i really dont know


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i am not i am just pointing out that you made a mistake and that reggi never say LCD no need to get upset


I will give an incredibly valuable lesson about life that you should remember till the end of your days - you don't have to "say" something to convey it.

For example, by saying "Don't touch the stove, it's on", what you're actually saying is "The stove is hot, watch out". Meaning can be direct or indirect, implied, inferred - it's a matter of linguistics. I don't exect you to understand that, I'm expecting you to know that when a Nintendo official speaks of "the first handheld device with a touchscreen they made", you should think back to which one it was, and that's the DS, and realize that he means an LCD screen with a touchscreen because that's the touch input device the DS was equipped with. Is that crystal clear? I'm not upset, I'm trying to explain something to you and you do everything to bounce the ball back for no apparent reason, being wrong at that.



Now forgive me, I will refrain from carrying on arguing about this, I already corrected the non-existant mistake just for your comfort, let's not derail the thread any further.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


It's funny though because I don't see LCD screens in Game.com specs ANYWHERE. Although it did have a touchscreen.

System Size (LxWxD)							Original: 190 x 108 x 19 mm / Pocket Pro: 140 x 86 x 28 mm											Processor Chip							Sharp SM8521 8-Bit CPU											Screen Specs							200 x 160 resolution, 12 x 10 grid based touch screen, 3.5 in. diagonal (Original) / 2,8 in. diagonal (Pocket Pro)											Color System							Black and White, with 4 gray levels											Sound/Music							Monoaural, with 8-bit PCM and FM-synthesis, through a single speaker located in the upper left corner											Power Source							4 AA Batteries (2 AA batteries in Pocket and Pocket Pro) or AC Adapter											Ports							Serial Comm Port for the Compete.com cable, internet cable and weblink cable;				
3.5 mm Audio Out Jack for headphones; DC9 V in (AC Adapter); 2 Cartridge Slots (1 on the Pocket and Pocket Pro)														Buttons							Power (On/Off);				
Action (A, B, C, D); 3 Function (Menu, Sound, Pause); 1 Eight-way Directional Pad; Volume; Contrast;				Reset (On system’s underside)

I'm pretty sure the DS wasn,t the first handheld with a touchscreen or an LCD. But I don't see an LCD mentioned in the specs.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i am not i am just pointing out that you made a mistake and that reggi never say LCD no need to get upset
> ...




he say  touch screen on a gaming handheld   anyone can check the video and see

anyway as you say game.com did have a* touch screen *


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

Valwin of ALL the times i've ever called you a retard, you've never justified it quite as much as you just have in this thread.


I didn't even know who Reggie was. Seems like a douche. Not very compliant with the Nintendo image.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> It's funny though because I don't see LCD screens in Game.com specs ANYWHERE. Although it did have a touchscreen.


Uhm... how do I say this...

LCD stands for _Liquid Crystal Display_. It's the type of display used on anything between electronic wristwatches and LCD TV's... Game.Com clearly has an LCD screen.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny though because I don't see LCD screens in Game.com specs ANYWHERE. Although it did have a touchscreen.
> ...


Well they don't mention it. They say it was a grid based touch screen,


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...



*palms face*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Well they don't mention it. They say it was a grid based touch screen,


*Sighs* it's a grid-based touchscreen indeed, but underneath that touchscreen is an LCD screen... It's tech-stuff but it's relatively easy to guess even when not mentioned because you can *see* it.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Valwin of ALL the times i've ever called you a retard, you've never justified it quite as much as you just have in this thread.
> 
> 
> I didn't even know who Reggie was. Seems like a douche. Not very compliant with the Nintendo image.



give me the time mark were he says LCD  and i quick the site for a week


----------



## xist (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> LCD stands for _Liquid Crystal Display_. It's the type of display used on anything between electronic wristwatches and LCD TV's... Game.Com clearly has an LCD screen.



If only the CRT DS took off....


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread is going in the wrong direction..


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Well they don't mention it. They say it was a grid based touch screen,
> ...


Forget I said anything then. XD Game.com has an LCD screen XD.                                     3.9 in. LCD​


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > LCD stands for _Liquid Crystal Display_. It's the type of display used on anything between electronic wristwatches and LCD TV's... Game.Com clearly has an LCD screen.
> ...


LOL, I admire the humour in your post but I simply implied that LCD is not the only option when it comes to handhelds - one could use a basic LED display (VirtualBoy), a more advanced LED display based on incredibly small LED's (OLED's and the sort) or like nowadays, utilize bioluminescent materials which aren't "exactly the same" as LCD's.


----------



## xist (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> LOL, I admire the humour in your post but I simply implied that LCD is not the only option when it comes to handhelds - one could use a basic LED display (VirtualBoy), a more advanced LED display based on incredibly small LED's (OLED's and the sort) or like nowadays, utilize bioluminescent materials which aren't "exactly the same" as LCD's.



*humbled*

It wasn't much of a point, but it was mainly agreeing with you that by a simple process of elimination of the touch screen consoles Nintendo have released, it couldn't be anything else but an LCD (which was being referred to in the commentary). When the DS was being constructed they went with what was commonly popular, and not magic magnetic etch-a-sketch dust.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I admire the humour in your post but I simply implied that LCD is not the only option when it comes to handhelds - one could use a basic LED display (VirtualBoy), a more advanced LED display based on incredibly small LED's (OLED's and the sort) or like nowadays, utilize bioluminescent materials which aren't "exactly the same" as LCD's.
> ...


Obviously you are correct, but as we've seen in today's display of _Valwinning_, common sense and deduction do not apply when it comes to Nintendo-related subjects, apparently.

Now, if I said that the PSMove is not a copy of the WiiMote as rather then an IR sensor it uses coloured lights, I would cause an uproar of Nintendo fanboys who will disagree saying it's the "exact same thing".

Ah, the wonders of them internetz.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW Only Foxi4 & Valwin posting in the same thread could change the topic from "other companies stealing Nintendo's innovations" to fucking "LCD screens".


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 1, 2012)

this could end up pretty bad for ol Reggie. if nintendo of japan doesnt take too kindly to his claiming everything as his. Not that i dont believe NoA has no influence, but it sure seems that most of Nintendo's stuff comes from Japan.
Also, this will be TERRIBLE when Sony and Microsoft decide to counter. i can already forsee the next E3 as more of a war over who's more original


----------



## prowler (Mar 1, 2012)

its funny because reggie probably doesnt get to decide anything, it's all decided by nintendo japan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WOW Only Foxi4 & Valwin posting in the same thread could change the topic from "other companies stealing Nintendo's innovations" to fucking "LCD screens".


Yeah, I guess you're right. Perhaps a Mod's vaccum cleaner will sort this out. You know me, you know I get the itches when he says something silly.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, from what I've heard, I don't think Reggie was using that "my" to refer to himself, but, was rather using it to refer to the company as a whole. I've heard that many times so far, so, it's easy to distinguish when one uses "my" to refer to himself or my to refer to the company. That aside, Reggie does have a point, Nintendo creates stuff, and someone else copies it. That's business. So, he's not wrong. What he said it's true. It's good to hear that he's not too concerned about it though. Nintendo has proven that, as long as they bring innovation first, they'll always be in the lead in this industry. Otherwise, I can't explain why the two innovations they brought to the gaming world a few years ago, named Wii and DS, sold so well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Well, from what I've heard, I don't think Reggie was using that "my" to refer to himself, but, was rather using it to refer to the company as a whole. I've heard that many times so far, so, it's easy to distinguish when one uses "my" to refer to himself or my to refer to the company. That aside, Reggie does have a point, Nintendo creates stuff, and someone else copies it. That's business. So, he's not wrong. What he said it's true. It's good to hear that he's not too concerned about it though. Nintendo has proven that, as long as they bring innovation first, they'll always be in the lead in this industry. Otherwise, I can't explain why the two innovations they brought to the gaming world a few years ago, named Wii and DS, sold so well.


Innovation doesn't always sell well, the technology has to be tested before it is introduced and it has to be actually useful and fun.

Examples of "failed innovation" by Nintendo:

1. VirtualBoy (first 3D portable system, failed due to imperfect visuals that caused headaches)
2. Nintendo 64 (first 64-bit system, performed poorly in comparison to its main competitor, the PSX due to small cartridge size despite being stronger specs-wise, considered a sales failure)
3. Nintendo GameCube (first system to utilize miniDVD as a medium, failed for the exact same reason)

Innovation is all fun and dandy, but the product needs to reach a certain level of quality to be successful - if it doesn't it means that said innovation was stupid in the first place and in fact shouldn't be introduced.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 2, 2012)

It sucks seeing the heads of companies nowadays accusing each other of copying ideas instead of shutting the fuck up and doing something useful in their lives. Like taking an awesome shit or getting high.


----------



## Geren (Mar 2, 2012)

I think he's got a point. You just need to see Kinect and Ps Move to know what he is talking about. As it has been stated several times, corporal business it's like this. Of course that if the Wii-U fails, we won't see any "copying" from other companies.   

i think that since I'm in the middle of Mexico and Brasil, I found that bit more interesting. NoA giving some support for the latin-american community? that great news  although on the other hand, NoA isn't very good nowdays... NoJ>NoE>NoA


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 2, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> It sucks seeing the heads of companies nowadays accusing each other of copying ideas instead of shutting the fuck up and doing something useful in their lives. Like taking an awesome shit or getting high.


Hmm...going by that last part in the interview I'd say he certainly got that "getting high" part going. 


Furthermore...pretty diplomatic answers. Not too surprisingly: the way we all get uppity on him saying "me" instead of "us" means he is pretty aware that a straight out answer can come back to haunt him. The answer on "how do you see the markets in five years for now?" was a bit waaaay off, though. Congrats on not saying anything whatsoever on that one.

But through the diplomacy...he doesn't seem to come over as a real gamer, but that's okay (same as Hollywood actors: they don't have to watch their own movies to be good at making good movies).

...but, and that's what I think is more important: he _does _believe in the technology. And that gives me a good feeling, ironically enough exactly because he expects Sony and Microsoft to copy it at some point (yeah, yeah...he didn't say it out loud. Diplomacy, y'know?).


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dear Reggie...
> 
> 1. The first handheld with a touchscreen was Tiger's Game.Com, *not *the DS.
> 2. Nintendo didn't use "joysticks" first, you probably meant *Analog Sticks*.


The game.com certainly didn't popularize/standardize the touch screen, the DS did. Nor was the analogue stick a console staple until the 64 controller came along.

Who cares what he says though?


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gabbynaruto said:
> 
> 
> > Well, from what I've heard, I don't think Reggie was using that "my" to refer to himself, but, was rather using it to refer to the company as a whole. I've heard that many times so far, so, it's easy to distinguish when one uses "my" to refer to himself or my to refer to the company. That aside, Reggie does have a point, Nintendo creates stuff, and someone else copies it. That's business. So, he's not wrong. What he said it's true. It's good to hear that he's not too concerned about it though. Nintendo has proven that, as long as they bring innovation first, they'll always be in the lead in this industry. Otherwise, I can't explain why the two innovations they brought to the gaming world a few years ago, named Wii and DS, sold so well.
> ...


What the hell?

1. With the advent of the 3DS, you should know by now that the "virtual Boy causes headaches" thing is an urban myth.

2. The 64s innovation was the analogue stick, and later, the rumble pak. Both fared fine. 64-bit processing was just par for the course, not innovation. Also, the 64 wasn't a failure.

3. Because there were no blank medium for it at the time, miniDVDs were to combat piracy; there's nothing innovative in using a gimped medium to store your games. The innovation we saw from the Gamecube was inter-system (GBA to GC) connectivity.

EDIT: Sorry. I don't want to be a dick. I just disagreed with what you said. Best buds forever?


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> 3. Because there were no blank medium for it at the time, miniDVDs were to combat piracy;* there's nothing innovative in using a gimped medium to store your games.* The innovation we saw from the Gamecube was inter-system (GBA to GC) connectivity.



Universal Media Disk...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> What the hell?
> 
> 1. With the advent of the 3DS, you should know by now that the "virtual Boy causes headaches" thing is an urban myth.
> 
> ...


1. The Virtual Boy works nothing like the 3DS - it was way more taxing for the eyesight and it's no urban myth that some people even started feeling nauseous using it.
2. You can't pick and choose innovation - the whole marketing point of the N64 was being 64-bit. It failed miserably, it didn't bring Nintendo much profit if profit at all, in comparison to the PSX and its revision, the PSOne it's circa 33 Million units sold versus 102,5 Million + 28 Million units sold. That's 33 vs. 130,5 Million, don't be sore but it's a no-contest win for Sony right there.
3. GBA-to-GC connectivity was not innovative, it's an idea borrowed, or in Reggie's terms, "stolen" from Sega which used Dreamcast-to-Neo Geo Pocket connectivity and VMU connectivity in the exact same fashion.

Friends forever.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 2, 2012)

He's completely right, but obviously if one company thinks of a good idea that people like, they competition isn't going to sit in the past. They're going to copy that idea.

That's not really a problem. If all the companies are thinking of new stuff, then gaming as a whole benefits. The problem is that the competition is really lacking creativity, and most of the "copying" are mindless copies of Nintendo.

Not all cases though: Example of a beneficial copy is that Nintendo is upping their game for the WiiU's online system.

As long as it makes a console better, and people acknowledge who had thought of it first. Copying is not a bad thing.

Edit:




Gabbynaruto said:


> Well, from what I've heard, I don't think Reggie was using that "my" to refer to himself, but, was rather using it to refer to the company as a whole.



That's how I interpreted it, also.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > all i hear is touchscreen on a handheld gaming device not   LCD on  a handheld  gaming device why are you trying to to make stuff up ?
> ...



And you should stop being a dick everytime you quote someone.



> the whole marketing point of the N64 was being 64-bit. It failed miserably



WHAT. THE. HELL. ARE. YOU. SMOKING?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


I'm not being a dick, I'm pointing things that should occour to people naturally when they don't.

I'm not smoking anything, being outsold in an almost 5-to-1 ratio is a spectacular failure. Moreover, the development of the N64 was incredibly expensive for the time - 64Bit CPU's were not the brightest of ideas simply because they were expensive. Moreover, the N64 had certain development hurdles for programmers, such as a 4KB texture cache which wasn't enough even at the time and the forementioned cartridge medium which had limited size compared to CD's, not to mention  that it was more difficult and costly to manufacture. That, and many, many more.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 1. The Virtual Boy works nothing like the 3DS - it was way more taxing for the eyesight and it's no urban myth that some people even started feeling nauseous using it.


I'm sure you could find plenty of articles saying the exact same thing about the 3DS. Has that heralded it's failure? No.

The Virtual Boy did fail, yes, but most people blame the monochrome display and lack of portability (6 AA batteries lasts 2 hours!). I've never had any problems playing the Virtual Boy, and no one else who's played mine has ever complained. The people who purport that myth never played the thing.


Foxi4 said:


> 2. You can't pick and choose innovation - the whole marketing point of the N64 was being 64-bit. It failed miserably, it didn't bring Nintendo much profit if profit at all, in comparison to the PSX and its revision, the PSOne it's circa 33 Million units sold versus 102,5 Million + 28 Million units sold. That's 33 vs. 130,5 Million, don't be sore but it's a no-contest win for Sony right there.


I'm not denying that the PS1 outsold the 64. What I'm saying is that the PS1 comparison is of no import. Nintendo still made a shit-tonne of money on the 64 and it is not considered a commercial failure in the least.

And I'm not picking and choosing my innovations here. The 64-bit processing was the expected move there. Especially after the Jaguar sold itself as the first 64-bit system (it had a 64-bit video processor, 32-bit CPU). The analogue stick and haptic feedback were much more important in the videogame world than the move from 32 to 64 bit. Anyway, all of this is irrelevant because the 64 didn't fail.


Foxi4 said:


> 3. GBA-to-GC connectivity was not innovation, it's an idea borrowed, or in Reggie's terms, "stolen" from Sega which used Dreamcast-to-Neo Geo Pocket connectivity and VMU connectivity in the exact same fashion.


You're talking about this stuff like I didn't JUST mention them in my console classic. But the VMU and Neo Geo Pocket connectivity that the DC has is not what I was talking about. Yes, the GC allowed for you to transfer shit from the GC to GBA (or vice versa) to unlock things, etc., just like the DC did, but the GC/GBA connectivity allowed for some unique multiplayer experiences (Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, LoZ: Four Swords Adventures, Pac-Man Vs.), something which the DC never allowed/did.

Anyway, this is all semantics. And it all should be in the Console Classic discussion board.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> You're talking about this stuff like I didn't JUST mention them in my console classic. But the VMU and Neo Geo Pocket connectivity that the DC has is not what I was talking about. Yes, the GC allowed for you to transfer shit from the GC to GBA (or vice versa) to unlock things, etc., just like the DC did, but the GC/GBA connectivity allowed for some unique multiplayer experiences (Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, LoZ: Four Swords Adventures, Pac-Man Vs.), something which the DC never allowed/did.


I'm afraid I don't follow your show, or however you'd call it. 

The DC didn't allow as much simply because it didn't live long enough to show it off, neither did the Neo Geo Pocket Colour. Yet again you're bias and you're picking and choosing - I could say the same thing about the forementioned WiiMote and PSMove. Either you give the crown to the guys who came up with the idea or to the ones who perfected it - make up your mind.



> And I'm not picking and choosing my innovations here. The 64-bit processing was the expected move there. Especially after the Jaguar sold itself as the first 64-bit system (it had a 64-bit video processor, 32-bit CPU).


The N64 times WERE NOT the times for the move towards the 64-Bit architecture, Nintendo made the switch a generation too early and actually moved away from the idea in their later Gamecube, equipping it with a 32-bit Gekko (again misjudging the epoch as the 64-bit PS2 crushed it like a bug). Even Nintendo admits this was a mistake, so should you. The Jaguar and N64 were designed a generation too early when the tech wasn't properly introduced and affordable yet. Since then, Nintendo's always been "late" and Atari became non-existant on the hardware market.


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2012)

Lads, your forgetting the Playstation made gaming mainstream. Surely that is the greatest innovation of gaming history.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Yet again you're bias and you're picking and choosing - I could say the same thing about the forementioned WiiMote and PSMove. Either you give the crown to the guys who came up with the idea or to the ones who perfected it - make up your mind.


I'm not sure I understand where you're coming from. I never once said Nintendo invented: touch screen controls, haptic feedback, analogue sticks, motion controls, or multisystem connectivity. I also didn't defend Reggie's video in any way. I think you are mashing a few other people's posts together in your mind.

As for the DC-NGPC connectivity, it was EXTREMELY limited. Not only was it only in Japan, but it worked with 5 games. 5!!! The VMU worked with 32 games for the DC, 95% of which merely displayed game stats on the VMU screen. The GC-GBA connectivity worked for 58 games and did a lot of things the DC never did. Maybe they were limited by how long they were available for, but the fact of the matter is that Nintendo did what Sega didn't and did it for a much broader audience.


Foxi4 said:


> The N64 times WERE NOT the times for the move towards the 64-Bit architecture, Nintendo was a generation too early and actually moved away from the idea in their later Gamecube, equipping it with a 32-bit Gekko (again misjudging the epoch as the 64-bit PS2 crushed it like a bug). Even Nintendo admits this was a mistake, so should you.


You seem to be misinterpreting what I'm saying. I didn't say that the 64 was ahead of it's time. I didn't say the 64-bit architecture was the way to go. I'm trying to tell you that they N64 sold 33 million units. 33 MILLION units. That's a lot of money Nintendo made off of that thing. Yes, Sony made more. But 33 million units is not a failure.

It's not a contest. Everyone made money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> As for the DC-NGPC connectivity, it was EXTREMELY limited. Not only was it only in Japan, but it worked with 5 games. 5!!! The VMU worked with 32 games for the DC, 95% of which merely displayed game stats on the VMU screen. The GC-GBA connectivity worked for 58 games and did a lot of things the DC never did. Maybe they were limited by how long they were available for, but the fact of the matter is that Nintendo did what Sega didn't and did it for a much broader audience.


No, no, no. NintenDID what SEarlierGaDID, for a broader audience.  They could introduce the idea in *1* game and that still makes them first, just like Nintendo was first to include an analog stick on a gampad.



> You seem to be misinterpreting what I'm saying. I didn't say that the 64 was ahead of it's time. I didn't say the 64-bit architecture was the way to go. I'm trying to tell you that they N64 sold 33 million units. 33 MILLION units. That's a lot of money Nintendo made off of that thing. Yes, Sony made more. But 33 million units is not a failure.
> It's not a contest. Everyone made money.



In that respect we can agree, but sources as to whether or not the N64 was profitable on the long-run are sort of mixed - many think that Nintendo stayed afloat thanks to their ever-so-successful GameBoy franchise and the N64 didn't really influence their bank account balance all that much.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > As for the DC-NGPC connectivity, it was EXTREMELY limited. Not only was it only in Japan, but it worked with 5 games. 5!!! The VMU worked with 32 games for the DC, 95% of which merely displayed game stats on the VMU screen. The GC-GBA connectivity worked for 58 games and did a lot of things the DC never did. Maybe they were limited by how long they were available for, but the fact of the matter is that Nintendo did what Sega didn't and did it for a much broader audience.
> ...


FYI, the Atari 5200 was the first console to have an analogue stick in a gamepad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > thaddius said:
> ...


That's a joystick, not an analog stick. Two different things.  Also, the Atari 5200's controller is not a gamepad.

A "joystick" is something you hold, the name refers to the shape. An analog stick is something you manipulate with the thumb. They work the same but they're different approaches towards the same hardware.

I admit they're both analog in the "electronics sense" though.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Semantics.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Semantics.


You know how much I love bickering, don't strip me of my hobby. 



Fun Fact: In the exactly oposite situation I would use the same example lol, in fact, I once did.


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2012)

"An analog stick is a variation of a joystick."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > As for the DC-NGPC connectivity, it was EXTREMELY limited. Not only was it only in Japan, but it worked with 5 games. 5!!! The VMU worked with 32 games for the DC, 95% of which merely displayed game stats on the VMU screen. The GC-GBA connectivity worked for 58 games and did a lot of things the DC never did. Maybe they were limited by how long they were available for, but the fact of the matter is that Nintendo did what Sega didn't and did it for a much broader audience.
> ...



Then those many people are complete idiots, I'm sorry but it's true.


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dear Reggie...
> 
> 1. The first handheld with a touchscreen was Tiger's Game.Com, *not *the DS.
> 2. Nintendo didn't use "joysticks" first, you probably meant *Analog Sticks*.


That's not terribly important. Nintendo may have invented some of their "innovations", but popularized all of them and brought them onto the mass market. Other companies picked them up as soon as they were viable. Nintendo didn't invent accelerometers. They probably didn't invent motors with off-centered weights. They didn't invent the resistive touch screen or autostereoscopic 3D. Some of them had been done before on other devices, but it's odd how nobody has ever heard of them. Nintendo either improved them, or took what was an unsuccessful concept that no one wanted and made it successful. The point is that Nintendo had the daring to put huge financial resources behind these things and bring them to the public. Where, following their commercial success, some of them were swiftly adopted as standard by other companies.

Though after using a PS Vita for a while, I have to say they're definitely copying the iPhone, not the DS.

Edit: Yes, I'm calling this entire thread pointless bitching because it doesn't really matter who had it first, or who invented it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Reggie...
> ...


...and carried on perfecting those innovations for the delight of the end-user, which is the entire *point*, isn't it? I think pointing at eachother and throwing around the word "theft" doesn't change squat, and that's my entire point. Don't you think that every company should do their best to supply their users with innovation that they actually accept and want, and the best way to know what the public wants is following good examples?

Also, didn't Sony take risks when developing the EyeToy? Didn't Microsoft take a risk developing a high-end console despite the fact they've never done anything like it before and were basically little babies trying to construct a tank out of bits and bolts (...and sort of _did _end up with a tank, XBox was Hueg afterall)? Didn't they risk it with the Kinect?

Every company takes risks, in fact, even when "copying" ideas, precisely because people will accuse them of not being innovative when in-fact some ideas may just come to people naturally due to the influence of pop culture or just plain common sense that kicks in late. In the end we ended up learning that the PSMove was in fact in development even before we heard the name "Revolution" for the first time, but what's the common agreement on the case? "Copying Nintendo", because that's the convinient truth.



Midna said:


> Edit: Yes, I'm calling this entire thread pointless bitching because it doesn't really matter who had it first, or who invented it.



Complete agreement. We remain silent in unison for a minute now, then we grab a beer and drink for common sense's sake.


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

No Foxi, it's not stealing unless they infringe directly on Nintendo's patents. Obviously not. "Stealing" as you and Reggie put it, is an unavoidable part of the industry. If it wasn't, Bell would be the only telephone company. But it still remains that Sony and MS have a bad habbit of picking up Nintendo's tricks only after they've been shown to sell well. Such is business, I suppose.

You have to admit though, Nintendo is much more of an idea machine than Sony and MS are. They pump out a lot more new stuff on a regular basis than the competition.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> You have to admit though, Nintendo is much more of an idea machine than Sony and MS are. They pump out a lot more new stuff on a regular basis than the competition.



Can't say "no" to that, but that's also why we end up with PowerGloves, y'know.


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > You have to admit though, Nintendo is much more of an idea machine than Sony and MS are. They pump out a lot more new stuff on a regular basis than the competition.
> ...


I loved the idea of the power glove lol, and i mean whats a few bad innovations that dont quite catch on in the long run, when dealing with some that do? Nintendo definitely goes out of their way to be different and a lot more innovative than everyone else for the most part and it works well in their favor most of the time, at least at the beginning; before the shovelware starts piling on


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure there's much to say here. Reggie's got a point, especially with XBox and PS3 coming out with their own motion control variants.

As for everyone else mentioning Nintendo not being the first to make a touch screen handheld, etc, that's true, but I don't think that means Sony and Microsoft aren't copying Nintendo. Think about it: Sure, Nintendo might not be the first to create a touch screen handheld, etc, but they're the ones that, after doing it, got looked at by M$ and Sony for inspiration. Nintendo popularized some of these concepts (even if they didn't invent it), the same way Apple popularized the touch screen smartphone (but didn't invent it), if that makes sense.


----------



## undyingforce (Mar 5, 2012)

To me, it doesnt matter if Nintendo invented or used exsiting tech in their products. The point here is Nintendo keeps the industry moving with the technology they use. Other companies see Nintendo's success with the inovations they use and incorporate it into their products. It's flaterying. An example of this would be motion controls. If Nintendo didn't include this with the Wii then you wouldnt have seen Move or Kinect. The gaming industry needs Nintendo.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 5, 2012)

undyingforce said:


> To me, it doesnt matter if Nintendo invented or used exsiting tech in their products. The point here is Nintendo keeps the industry moving with the technology they use. Other companies see Nintendo's success with the inovations they use and incorporate it into their products. It's flaterying. An example of this would be motion controls. If Nintendo didn't include this with the Wii then you wouldnt have seen Move or Kinect. The gaming industry needs Nintendo.


Not sure the industry "needs" Nintendo, but I definitely agree with your other points.


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> undyingforce said:
> 
> 
> > To me, it doesnt matter if Nintendo invented or used exsiting tech in their products. The point here is Nintendo keeps the industry moving with the technology they use. Other companies see Nintendo's success with the inovations they use and incorporate it into their products. It's flaterying. An example of this would be motion controls. If Nintendo didn't include this with the Wii then you wouldnt have seen Move or Kinect. The gaming industry needs Nintendo.
> ...



Needs is quite a strong word but think of it this way. If you only saw Sony and M$ having their little war of who's got the more powerful system and they were always nothing but a more powerful version of the last one, people would eventually realize that the only thing different is a few numbers that even most "core" gamers couldn't give less of a damn about. Now, I'm not saying they WOULD do this but its what they've done since 1999. 
Now maybe I'm totally wrong about this but, I kind of also feel that the DS even showed the world that the touch screen isn't a bad idea and may have even inspired the iPhone (let's be honest, it really came out of nowhere) and in turn inspired Smartphones and Tablets. But that's all more of a IMO then anything.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 9, 2012)

I think what Reggie should've said is TWO LCD screens and a digitizer...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2012)

I for one am glad that people copy and improve on things.... I think the 2600 was great but I wouldn't give up my Nintendo Wii or my PS3 for one.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I for one am glad that people copy and improve on things.... I think the 2600 was great but I wouldn't give up my Nintendo Wii or my PS3 for one.


Agreed. But for Nintendo, I can fully understand why they would consider it a badge of honor to be copied. lol.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 9, 2012)

A bit too much "Nintendo (= Me/I/My) does everything before anyone, let them weep because they only copy"-talk IMHO. Good thing we have the PS3 and the 360. Otherwise we'd be seeing online gaming in about a decade or so if it was Nintendo's development in the field that would take us there. Deal with it. Nintendo has made innovations: True. Nintendo has made great games: True. Nintendo has created and innovated everything in the gaming industry: False. This gen has shown Nintendo making great products, but certainly they haven't been the main stream in the past with their innovations. Wii was the reason why they managed to succeed in TV based consoles. Handhelds are another matter, since Nintendo has basically dominated the handheld market since the Gameboy era.

Also do note that the iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad are the ones that drive sales for quite a few types of gaming options. And all of them are blatant copies of different products from the past.. Deal with it.


----------

